# family of 6 traveling to Thailand



## maxolla (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi all,
We are a family of 6 planning a trip to Thailand. We are not new to travel in the western hemisphere but are new to travel in the orient. We are looking for information specific to traveling with young children ages 1,3,6, and 8. We aren't typical Americans in that we are over freaked out by living crude living conditions but always try our best to find adequate living situations. 

We are planning first to travel to Chiang Mai and aclimatize there for a month or so. 

Are there any travelers out there with children successfully living in Thailand that wouldn't mind giving us your contact info for a possible skype and email?

Thanks in advance,
Seltmanns


----------



## Nads1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, we are moving from UK with three young children 11 months, 5 and 7 as well and would love to meet families so our kids can make friends. We will be in Bangkok though. From my research, it would seem that families with young kids do well there without any major problems. Get a nice house somewhere near to parks or have a big garden a bit out of Downtown Bangkok or further out. What about schooling?


----------



## maxolla (Feb 5, 2013)

Nads1 said:


> Hi, we are moving from UK with three young children 11 months, 5 and 7 as well and would love to meet families so our kids can make friends. We will be in Bangkok though. From my research, it would seem that families with young kids do well there without any major problems. Get a nice house somewhere near to parks or have a big garden a bit out of Downtown Bangkok or further out. What about schooling?


From all of my research Bangkok seems the last place a family would want to be. I have heard good things about Chiang Mai. If you are looking for a big city Bangkok is the ticket but if you want more of a slower pace for your kids there seems to be many better choices. 

Cheers


----------



## Nads1 (Jan 9, 2012)

maxolla said:


> From all of my research Bangkok seems the last place a family would want to be. I have heard good things about Chiang Mai. If you are looking for a big city Bangkok is the ticket but if you want more of a slower pace for your kids there seems to be many better choices.
> 
> Cheers



That is true but my school is within that busy city area and I don't want to travel far to work with my kids. I have discovered that there are some really nice gated communities with green space (obviously not extensive) in the Upper Suk. area.

So, we are really looking to live a bit out of town but not too much out.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Being near a BTS train station is definitely a plus in Bangkok. You have to pay for the privilege.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

maxolla said:


> From all of my research Bangkok seems the last place a family would want to be. I have heard good things about Chiang Mai. If you are looking for a big city Bangkok is the ticket but if you want more of a slower pace for your kids there seems to be many better choices.
> 
> Cheers


Realize that the City of Bangkok is a sprawling metropolis of more than 1,500 square kilometers (600 square miles) in area. Mostly built out, not up. This provides for a serious selection of diverse neighborhoods from downright congested big inner city slums to green open areas with outdoors park settings. You can find just about any socioeconomic habitat you desire. 

Of course, finding the best location will require considerable detective work on your part.


----------



## grgo69 (Feb 21, 2013)

What I seen Udon Thani is nice place to live, and not too hot and Thai attitude toward Farangs is good, and I think pretty cheap


----------

